# Sticky  1.4L LE2 Petrol torque specifications



## Noxz (Jun 21, 2018)

Making this available for everyone..
a copy/paste..

*Single Use Threaded Fastener/Component Tightening Specifications*
Note: All fasteners/components listed in this table MUST BE DISCARDED and replaced with NEW after removal.
 ApplicationSpecificationMetric (English) Automatic Transmission Flex Plate Bolt [8x] 

First Pass:
20 N-m  (15 lb ft)

Second Pass:
30 N-m  (22 lb ft)

Final Pass:
70 degreesCamshaft Position Actuator Bolt 

First Pass:
20 N-m  (15 lb ft)

Final Pass:
90 degreesClutch Pressure Plate Bolt [6x] 

First Pass:
20 N-m  (15 lb ft)

Final Pass:
25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Connecting Rod Bolt 

First Pass:
25 N-m  (18 lb ft)

Final Pass:
75 degreesCrankshaft Balancer Bolt 

First Pass:
100 N-m  (74 lb ft)

Final Pass:
180 degreesCylinder Head Bolt [10x] 

First Pass:
30 N-m  (22 lb ft)

Final Pass:
240 degreesCylinder Head Core Hole Plug75 N-m  (55 lb ft)Cylinder Head Core Hole Plug [5x]25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Engine Flywheel Bolt [8x] 

First Pass:
20 N-m  (15 lb ft)

Second Pass:
30 N-m  (22 lb ft)

Final Pass:
70 degreesEngine Mount Bracket Bolt [3x] 

First Pass:
58 N-m  (43 lb ft)

Final Pass:
60-75 degreesEngine Mount Fastener 

First Pass:
100 N-m  (74 lb ft)

Final Pass:
60-75 degreesFuel Feed Intermediate Pipe30 N-m  (22 lb ft)Fuel Injector Bolt [8x]5 N-m  (44 lb in)Fuel Pump Bolt [2x]25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Lower Crankcase Bolt [10x] 

First Pass:
15 N-m  (11 lb ft)

Final Pass:
180 degreesOil Filter3/4 to 1 full turn after gasket makes contact with the sealing surface on the filter mounting flangePositive Crankcase Ventilation Valve Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Turbocharger Nut [4x] 

First Pass:
15 N-m  (11 lb ft)

Second Pass:
20 N-m  (15 lb ft)

Final Pass:
60 degreesTurbocharger Coolant Return Pipe Fitting35 N-m  (26 lb ft)Turbocharger Oil Feed Pipe Fitting35 N-m  (26 lb ft)Turbocharger Stud [4x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)
*Reusable Threaded Fastener Tightening Specifications*
Note: All fasteners listed in this table can be reused after removal.
 ApplicationSpecificationMetric (English) Air Conditioning Compressor Bolt [2x]22 N-m  (16 lb ft)Air Conditioning Compressor Nut22 N-m  (16 lb ft)Air Conditioning Compressor Stud9 N-m  (80 lb in)Camshaft Bearing Cap Bolt [24x]12 N-m  (106 lb in)Camshaft Cover Bolt [18x]15 N-m  (11 lb ft)Camshaft Cover Stud [2x]15 N-m  (11 lb ft)Camshaft Cover Stud [2x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Camshaft Position Sensor Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Catalytic Converter Brace Bracket Bolt - Lower [2x]22 N-m  (16 lb ft)Catalytic Converter Brace Bracket Nut - Lower [2x]22 N-m  (16 lb ft)Catalytic Converter Brace Bracket Nut - Upper [2x]22 N-m  (16 lb ft)Catalytic Converter Bracket Nut - Upper [4x]22 N-m  (16 lb ft)Catalytic Converter Bracket Nut - Upper58 N-m  (43 lb ft)Charge Air Bypass Valve Bolt8 N-m  (71 lb in)Crankshaft Oil Deflector Bolt [3x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Crankshaft Position Sensor Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Drive Belt Tensioner Bolt58 N-m  (43 lb ft)Engine Block Oil Gallery Plug65 N-m  (48 lb ft)Engine Coolant Heater Hole Plug60 N-m  (44 lb ft)Engine Front Cover Bolt [11x]15 N-m  (133 lb in)Engine Front Cover Bolt [1x]15 N-m  (133 lb in)Engine Front Cover Bolt [1x]58 N-m  (43 lb ft)Engine Front Cover Hole Plug50 N-m  (37 lb ft)Engine Front Cover Stud [1x]15 N-m  (133 lb in)Engine Lift Front Bracket Bolt [2x]25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Engine Lift Rear Bracket Bolt [4x]25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Engine Oil Cooler Bolt [2x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Engine Oil Cooler Bolt [2x]25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Engine Oil Pressure Sensor35 N-m  (26 lb ft)Engine Sight Shield Fastener9 N-m  (80 lb in)Engine Wiring Harness Bracket Bolt9 N-m  (80 lb in)Engine Wiring Harness Bracket Bolt22 N-m  (16 lb ft)Engine Wiring Harness Bracket Nut9 N-m  (80 lb in)Exhaust Front Pipe Nut22 N-m  (16 lb ft)Fuel Feed Intermediate Pipe Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Fuel Injection Fuel Rail Bolt [8x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Ignition Coil Bolt [4x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Intake Air Pressure and Temperature Sensor Bolt5 N-m  (44 lb in)Intake Manifold Bolt [5x]12 N-m  (106 lb in)Knock Sensor Bolt25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Lower Crankcase Bolt [13x] 

First Pass:
5 N-m  (44 lb in)

Final Pass:
10 N-m  (89 lb in)Lower Oil Pan Bolt [12x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Oil Filter Fitting55 N-m  (41 lb ft)Oil Pan Drain Plug25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Oil Pump Bolt [4x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Oil Pump Drive Chain Tensioner Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Piston Oil Nozzle Bolt [4x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Positive Crankcase Ventilation Hose Fitting Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Positive Crankcase Ventilation Oil Separator Drain Pipe Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Spark Plug [4x]17 N-m  (13 lb ft)Thermostat Bypass Pipe Bolt [3x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Throttle Body Bolt [4x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Timing Chain Guide Bolt [2x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Timing Chain Guide Bolt [3x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Timing Chain Oil Nozzle15 N-m  (11 lb ft)Timing Chain Tensioner Bolt [2x]25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Timing Chain Tensioner Shoe Bolt25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Transmission Bolt58 N-m  (43 lb ft)Turbocharger Bypass Valve Solenoid Bolt [3x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Turbocharger Coolant Feed Pipe Bolt35 N-m  (26 lb ft)Turbocharger Coolant Return Pipe Bolt35 N-m  (26 lb ft)Turbocharger Coolant Return Pipe Bracket Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)Turbocharger Heat Shield Bolt [5x]9 N-m  (80 lb in)Turbocharger Oil Feed Pipe Bolt32 N-m  (24 lb ft)Turbocharger Oil Return Pipe Bolt [4x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator Nut [2x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Upper Oil Pan Bolt [12x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Upper Oil Pan Bolt [2x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Upper Oil Pan Bolt [2x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Vacuum Pump Bolt [3x] 

First Pass:
15 N-m  (11 lb ft)

Final Pass:
25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Water Outlet Bolt [2x]10 N-m  (89 lb in)Water Pump Bolt [2x]25 N-m  (18 lb ft)Wiring Harness Connector Bolt10 N-m  (89 lb in)


----------



## Noxz (Jun 21, 2018)

More info..
[FONT=&quot]*Single Use Non-Threaded Fasteners/Components*[/FONT]
Application
*Note*: All fasteners/components listed in this table MUST BE DISCARDED and replaced with NEW after removal.

Camshaft Cover Gasket
Combustion Fuel Injector Seal
Connecting Rod Bearing
Crankshaft Front Oil Seal
Cylinder Head Core Hole Plug
Cylinder Head Gasket
Engine Oil Cooler Gasket
Engine Oil Manifold Check Valve
Exhaust Front Pipe Gasket
Fuel Injector
Fuel Pump Housing Seal
Intake Manifold Gasket
Lower Oil Pan
Oil Pan Drain Plug Seal
Oil Pump Seal
Positive Crankcase Ventilation Tube
Positive Crankcase Ventilation Valve
Throttle Body Gasket
Turbocharger Coolant Feed and Return Pipe Gasket
Turbocharger Gasket
Turbocharger Oil Feed Pipe Gasket
Turbocharger Oil Feed Pipe Washer
Turbocharger Oil Return Pipe Gasket
Vacuum Pump Gasket
Vacuum Pump Seal
Valve Stem Oil Seal
Water Outlet Gasket
Water Pump Housing Gasket


----------



## Noxz (Jun 21, 2018)

This next stuff could maybe be it's own thread.. has tolerances/clearances for when a replace/rebuild is required

Engine Mechanical Specifications

Application
Specification
 Metric
English
 General Data
 

Engine Type
4-Cylinder Inline
 

Displacement
1.4L
85 CID


RPO
LE2, LEX, LFE
 

Valves
16
 

Bore
74 mm
2.91 in


Stroke
81.3 mm
3.200 in


Compression Ratio
10.0:1
 

Spark Plug Gap
0.60–0.70 mm
0.024–0.028 in


Firing Order
1–3–4–2
 Block
 

Crankshaft Main Bearing Bore Diameter
51.868–51.882
2.0420–2.0426 in


Cylinder Bore Diameter
73.992–74.008 mm
2.913–2.914 in


Cylinder Bore Out-of-Round – Maximum
0.013 mm
0.0005 in


Cylinder Head Deck Surface Flatness – over 25 mm length
0.025 mm
0.0010 in


Cylinder Head Deck Surface Flatness – over 150 mm length
0.050 mm
0.0020 in
Engine Block to Bedplate Flatness — overall
0.1 mm
0.004 in
Engine Block to Bedplate Flatness — straightness
0.050–0.100 mm
0.0020–0.0040 in
Engine Block — Cylinder Head Deck Height
198.115-198.365 mm
7.7998–7.8096 in
Piston Deck Height — Below Deck
0.74–0.94 mm
0.029–0.037 in
Camshaft
 

Camshaft End Play
0.040–0.660 mm
0.0016–0.0260 in


Camshaft Journal Clearance
0.040–0.085 mm
0.0016–0.0033 in


Camshaft Journal Diameter – Journal 1
30.935–30.960 mm
1.2179–1.2189 in


Camshaft Journal Diameter – Journal 2–6
23.935–23.960 mm
0.9423–0.9433 in


Camshaft Thrust Width – Camshaft with Phaser installed
33.175–33.525 mm
1.3061–1.3199 in


Camshaft Thrust Width – Cylinder Head
32.865–33.135 mm
1.2939–1.3045 in
Connecting Rod
 

Connecting Rod Bearing to Crankpin Clearance
0.013–0.068 mm
0.0005–0.0027 in


Connecting Rod Bore Diameter – Bearing End
47.186–47.202 mm
1.8577–1.8583 in


Connecting Rod Bore Diameter – Pin End w/Bushing
18.007–18.017 mm
0.7089–0.7093 in


Connecting Rod Side Clearance
0.090–0.350 mm
0.0035–0.0138 in


Connecting Rod Straightness – Bend – Maximum
0.017 mm
0.0007 in


Connecting Rod Straightness – Twist – Maximum
0.040 mm
0.0016 in
Crankshaft
 

Connecting Rod Journal Diameter
43.992–44.008 mm
1.7320–1.7326 in


Connecting Rod Journal Out-of-Round
0.005 mm
0.0002 in


Crankshaft End Play
0.15–0.38
0.0059–0.0150 in


Crankshaft Main Bearing Clearance #1 Bearing
0.011–0.070
0.0004–0.0028


Crankshaft Main Bearing Clearance # 2, 3, 4 and 5 Bearings
0.012–0.067
0.0005–0.0026


Crankshaft Main Journal Diameter
46.992–47.008
1.8501–1.8507 in


Crankshaft Main Journal Out-of-Round
0.005 mm
0.0002 in
Cylinder Head
 

Camshaft Cap Bore #1
31.00–31.02 mm
1.220–1.221 in


Camshaft Cap Bore #2–6
24.00–24.02 mm
0.945–0.946 in


Deck Height
10.58–10.98 mm
0.417–0.432 in


Surface Flatness – Block Deck – in 25 mm
0.025 mm
0.0010 in


Surface Flatness – Block Deck – in 150 mm
0.050 mm
0.0020 in


Surface Flatness – Block Deck – between bolts
0.030 mm
0.0012 in


Surface Flatness – Block Deck – Overall
0.100 mm
0.0039 in


Valve Guide Bore – Exhaust
5.000–5.020 mm
0.1968–0.1976 in


Valve Guide Bore – Intake
5.000–5.020 mm
0.1968–0.1976 in


Valve Lifter Bore Diameter – Stationary Lash Adjusters
12.008–12.030 mm
0.4728–0.4736 in


Valve Seat Angle – Relief Surface
50 Degrees
 

Valve Seat Angle – Seating Surface
90 Degrees
 

Valve Seat Angle – Undercut Surface
120 Degrees
 

Valve Seat Runout – Maximum
0.080 mm
0.0031 in
Lubrication System
 

Oil Pressure – @1500 RPM 100°C
200–250 kPa
29–36 psi
Piston Rings
 

Piston Ring End Gap – Top
0.25–0.40 mm
0.010–0.016 in


Piston Ring End Gap – Second
0.40–0.60 mm
0.016–0.024 in


Piston Ring End Gap – Oil Control
0.25–0.75 mm
0.010–0.030 in


Piston Ring to Groove Clearance – Top
0.03–0.08 mm
0.001–0.003 in


Piston Ring to Groove Clearance – Second
0.03–0.07 mm
0.001–0.003 in


Piston Ring to Groove Clearance – Oil Control
0.050 –0.190 mm
0.0020–0.0075 in


Piston Ring Thickness – Top
1.17–1.19 mm
0.046–0.047 in


Piston Ring Thickness – Second
1.17–1.19 mm
0.046–0.047 in


Piston Ring Thickness – Oil Control – Rail
0.045–0.47 mm
0.0018–0.0019 in


Piston Ring Thickness – Oil Control – Spacer
1.67–1.79 mm
0.066–0.071 in
Pistons and Pins
 

Pin – Piston Pin Clearance to Connecting Rod Bore
0.007–0.020 mm
0.0003–0.0008 in


Pin – Piston Pin Clearance to Piston Pin Bore
0.002–0.010 mm
0.0001–0.0004 in


Pin – Piston Pin Diameter
17.997–18.000 mm
0.7085–0.7087 in


Pin – Piston Pin End Play
0.18–0.79 mm
0.0071–0.0311 in


Piston – Piston Diameter – @38 mm up from crown
73.957–73.971 mm
2.9117–2.9122 in


Piston – Piston Pin Bore Diameter
18.002–18.010 mm
0.7087–0.7091 in


Piston – Piston Ring Groove Width – Top
1.23–1.25 mm
0.0484–0.0492 in


Piston – Piston Ring Groove Width – Second
1.23–1.25 mm
0.0484–0.0492 in


Piston – Piston Ring Groove Width – Oil Control
2.03–2.05 mm
0.0799–0.0807 in


Piston – Piston to Bore Clearance – w/Polymer
−0.017 mm to +0.029 mm
−0.0007 in to +0.0011 in
Valve System
 

Valves – Valve Face Angle
90 Degrees
 

Valves – Valve Face Runout – Maximum
0.050 mm
0.0020 in


Valves – Valve Seat Runout – Maximum
0.080 mm
0.0031 in


Valves – Valve Seat Gauge Ball Height – Exhaust
8.85–9.09 mm
0.3484–0.3579 in


Valves – Valve Seat Gauge Ball Height – Intake
9.47–9.71 mm
0.3728–0.3823 in


Valves – Valve Stem Diameter – Exhaust
4.945–4.965 mm
0.1947–0.1955 in


Valves – Valve Stem Diameter – Intake
4.955–4.975 mm
0.1951–0.1959 in


Valves – Valve Stem Installed Height
Check and Record
 

Valves – Valve Stem to Guide Clearance – Exhaust
0.035–0.075 mm
0.0014–0.0030 in


Valves – Valve Stem to Guide Clearance – Intake
0.025–0.065 mm
0.0010–0.0026 in


Valve Lash Adjusters – Valve Lash Adjuster Diameter – Stationary Lash Adjuster
11.986–12.000 mm
0.4719–0.4724 in


Valve Lash Adjusters – Valve Lash-Adjuster-to-Bore Clearance – Stationary Lash Adjuster
0.008–0.044 mm
0.0003–0.0017 in


Valve Springs – Valve Spring Installed Height
34.50–35.50 mm
1.358–1.398 in


Valve Springs – Valve Spring Load – Closed – @35 mm
225–245 N
51–55 lb


Valve Springs – Valve Spring Load – Open – @26.5 mm
405–445 N
91–100 lb


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Replace the oil pan drain plug seal?

Not likely.

JK


----------



## Ajr (Sep 18, 2020)

My intake manifold has 6 bolts....
Noticed you mention 5x ?


----------



## MS15cruzedude (Feb 8, 2021)

Noxz said:


> Making this available for everyone..
> a copy/paste..
> 
> *Single Use Threaded Fastener/Component Tightening Specifications*
> ...


Can the throttle body gasket be reused, the one I have installed on my 2015 chevy cruze lt 1.4 turbo is only about a month old.


----------



## MS15cruzedude (Feb 8, 2021)

Noxz said:


> Making this available for everyone..
> a copy/paste..
> 
> *Single Use Threaded Fastener/Component Tightening Specifications*
> ...


Will these specs be the same for the 2015 chevy cruze lt 1.4 turbo? Reason I ask is cause I've found a couple different threads that say a couple different things, one thread said 22 ft lbs then 180 degrees so im curious as I have to do some work to my motor.


Are these torque specs good for the 2015 chevy cruze lt 1.4 turbo? I've found one that said the cylinder head bolts are to be torqued to 26ft lbs with a additional torque angle of 180 degrees


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MS15cruzedude said:


> Are these torque specs good for the 2015 chevy cruze lt 1.4 turbo? I've found one that said the cylinder head bolts are to be torqued to 26ft lbs with a additional torque angle of 180 degrees


From All Data: 
1. Tighten the cylinder head bolts to 35 Nm (26 lb ft) . 
2. Tighten the cylinder head bolts an additional 180° . Use EN470B wrench. 









Head Bolt Tightening/Loosening Sequence?


Can anyone tell me the head bolt tightening sequence for a 2013 Cruze LTZ, 1.4L? Not having much luck online.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

